# Another Galveston Jetty Report!



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

My son and I fished pretty much all day today. Did not land a fish until after 12. Hooked a couple but did not land. Did not get live shrimp until the afternoon. Got to the boat cut for a third try for the day. Landed 6 fish within 20 minutes. Action was fast for about 2 hours then caught a fish every 20-30 minutes or so. Ended up with 7 nice slot drum and 7 big sheepshead.


----------

